# Wireless HD-DVR's?



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

We are hopefully about to purchase a house and I found out today they only have cable runs going to 2 rooms, and we would need an additional 2 cable runs. Because it is in Florida the builder did not make an attic entrance so we would have to basically cut the ceiling to create attic access to run the wires down the wall to those additional rooms. Another option would be to drill through concrete which I'm not so sure about either.

So my question, does D* offer wireless HD stb's or dvr's? We currently have 4 HD-DVR's. If not I would have to hate to move to ATT.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

nope


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Dang. Are they working on it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Dang. Are they working on it?


Not that anyone knows yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HR44 ?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

With an HR34 Genie you can serve a C31 client connected to a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit - no cable run. Mine works very well.


----------



## Mcmiller519 (Oct 15, 2010)

"dettxw" said:


> With an HR34 Genie you can serve a C31 client connected to a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit - no cable run. Mine works very well.


How does that work I plug my wireless cck into my 31 and it won't find a server unplug it its fine


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dettxw said:


> With an HR34 Genie you can serve a C31 client connected to a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit - no cable run. Mine works very well.


I don't believe this is a DirecTV approved though, so I highly doubt a tech would be willing to set it up this way.

Mx6bfast, is there any way the coax could be run around the outside of the house, and drilled in through an exterior wall, or is that the drilling though concrete you are talking about? DirecTV's free install only includes running cables around the exterior of a house and in through one wall, or running in a basement/crawlspace and up through the floor. Fishing cables down through walls is not included. Some techs will do it, and charge you extra, some won't even do it.

As far as drilling through concrete, that really isn't that big of a deal if you have the appropriate tools.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Mcmiller519 said:


> How does that work I plug my wireless cck into my 31 and it won't find a server unplug it its fine


You just gave us a one-liner there so not sure what you actually did.
For one thing of course you need a spare WCCK. My HR34 is wired into my home network to provide a network/internet connection for all of the DVRs.
The WCCK needs to be set up/configured. It's been so long ago I don't recall setting mine up but it can't be too hard. 
My C31 is connected to the WCCK using a short coax cable. Not sure how well a C31 to WCCK ethernet hookup would work, never tried it.
Reboot the C31 and if it was successfully setup as a client before it'll just work.


----------



## Mcmiller519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry I got it to work I hooked my wcck up to my 34 because my router doesn't have the easy button to sinc once it was setup for my router unplugged it and redid the 34 for wired connection took the wcck to my 31 ran a line from it to client turned it on and it ran just fine with no cable run from the splitter I can basically take it anywhere in the house now


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad that you got it to work!
BTW, Stuart Sweet originally determined that the WCCK could be used this way.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't believe this is a DirecTV approved though, so I highly doubt a tech would be willing to set it up this way.
> 
> Mx6bfast, is there any way the coax could be run around the outside of the house, and drilled in through an exterior wall, or is that the drilling though concrete you are talking about? DirecTV's free install only includes running cables around the exterior of a house and in through one wall, or running in a basement/crawlspace and up through the floor. Fishing cables down through walls is not included. Some techs will do it, and charge you extra, some won't even do it.
> 
> As far as drilling through concrete, that really isn't that big of a deal if you have the appropriate tools.


Sorry, I was in TN for a week and just got back.

The house appraised out so we are moving forward with the purchase. The owner/builder of the house did things for it to be as energy efficient as possible and one thing was to not cut out a space to get to the attic. He said there is also not a lot of room up there either. The only option to run cables would be to drill them from outside, through stucko, an extra sound dampening layer, concrete, then wood. I have no idea why they only have 3 cable runs in a 4 bedroom house, not counting family/living/kitchen. I'm just not sure if I want to do all of that drilling much less get the WAF.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I've called to setup a tech to come out a do a survey of the house. A genie and 2 clients are available for upgrades. However near the end of the call the lady said the clients need to have a coax plugged into them. Since there isn't coax to those rooms that wont work. 

We currently have an HR24 with a wireless cck connected to it. The people above, did you get the clients to work with a cck on each one? If not how did you get it to work?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

We ended up going with ATT and 2 wireless receivers. Sucks that the wireless receivers aren't out yet for D*.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Any update to this, are wireless hd-dvr's available yet? Our promotion is ending in 2 weeks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not there yet ...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

How about running the cable behind the baseboard?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shouldn't be a big problem ... just some work what could be done with good results


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Any update to this, are wireless hd-dvr's available yet? Our promotion is ending in 2 weeks.


Looks like you are out of luck.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

sucks


----------

